# RCI exchange into DVC-consecutive weeks



## nursie (Nov 7, 2012)

Looking for any strategies/advice on what would be best for my ongoing search through RCI trying to exchange into DVC resorts for June.
We want to go for 3 consecutive/continuing weeks. 
I'd love to stay at the same resort the entire time but we are open to switching resorts every 7 days if need be.
I have requests in for all 7 resorts available at WDW. I divided each ongoing search up by the checkin dates with smaller windows ex. Fri.-Sun., each one for a different June weekend.
I originally had the entire month of June listed for all 4 but thought that might confirm all 3 at same resort at same time or even 3 different resorts for overlapping dates of the same week.
Anyone else tried an ongoing search for several weeks in a row? 
I'd love any expertise or thoughts on how to make this happen.
What to do or not to do in this particular case.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have traded for consecutive weeks, but I never did it with ongoing searches.  I always lucked out and would see what I wanted online, but of course, I always planned the trips last minute

One problem was the check in days of the week.  If your first week is a Fri to Fri, then you do not want your second week to be Sun to Sun.  Since I was booking leftovers, I ran into this problem several times.  I solved the problem by booking the missing nights with our DVC points that we own.   For example, this past summer we had an RCI exchange for 4th of July week at SSR that checked out on Friday, but the second RCI exchange at SSR did not start until Sunday.  So I used our DVC points for Fri and Sat night.  And this was not the first time, we had situations like this.  Each time, DVC has kept the whole thing as simple as possible, except we had to get new keys on each check in day.

We have been trading into DVC since 04 or 05, can't remember exactly, but it was first through II then RCI.  During that time frame I have seen all 3 weekend days come up as available for check in.  So my advice to you is to decide on what day of the week you want to check in and then limit all searches to that check in day of the week.  Sometimes air fare or other things come into play for check in days, so it can help to establish that also.

We go most every year for 4-6 weeks.  July/August one year -buy the annual pass - then June/July the next year with the same annual pass.  This is a July/August year.


----------



## nursie (Nov 8, 2012)

Lisa, thanks for your reply.
We did get 3 consecutive weeks last Sept, first 2 booked without ongoing search, last one plugged in with search came up within days after putting search on. At that time, DVC must have been depositing a large bulk and Sept. being slow season we felt like we lucked out.
We DID buy the annual pass, stayed for the full 3 weeks, ended up with all 3 weeks Sun. to Sun. check in at OKW. Perfect! The one week I originally booked was a SSR week and I called RCI within 24 hours of booking that one to see if I would switch it to OKW to prevent having to switch locations. RCI did it with no problem, no fees. the rep said it was because it was within 24 hours of booking that they would do that. 
Now as far as getting the same check in nights, that is a concern to me, as you mentioned you had that gap between check ins. My fear is if I limit our check in night, we may not get 3 weeks in June. If we overlapped 1 night ex. check in is Sat. for 1st week, Fri. for the 2nd, etc. then we lose a night but at least we aren't left without a place for a night or 2. We don't own DVC but as an annual pass member I may be able to get discounted rates and purchase a night here or there at the resorts? We are a party of 8 and 6 of those are children so that may limit our options and it may be expensive. Any thoughts on that?
I'm not even going to worry about airfare. We will book that once we get our weeks locked in. We may drive but coming from MN, I'd prefer to fly since I don't want to be traumatized by fighting children before we start a long vacation.
Sounds like you are just as crazy as us to go 4-6 weeks/year but financially the second trip (one after the purchase of passes) should end up being a lot less costly.
Thanks for your advice.
Anyone else out there have idea's for booked consecutive weeks at DVC resorts?
Sincerely, 
Lisa aka nursie


----------



## chriskre (Nov 8, 2012)

If I were to do 3 weeks I'd probably try the first week checking in on Sunday, the second week check in on Saturday and the third week check in on Friday so I wasn't homeless and moving rooms would be stress free.  Of course this is just a thought since I have yet to go to Orlando for 3 weeks in a row.  

Just the thought of having to check out by 10am would make me crazy.


----------



## nursie (Nov 8, 2012)

chriskre said:


> If I were to do 3 weeks I'd probably try the first week checking in on Sunday, the second week check in on Saturday and the third week check in on Friday so I wasn't homeless and moving rooms would be stress free.  Of course this is just a thought since I have yet to go to Orlando for 3 weeks in a row.
> 
> Just the thought of having to check out by 10am would make me crazy.



Now that's a thought. That strategy just might work. I actually have 4 weeks searching so if I got all 4 and some nights overlapped, it would still be 'all good.'


----------



## SOS8260456 (Nov 8, 2012)

chriskre said:


> If I were to do 3 weeks I'd probably try the first week checking in on Sunday, the second week check in on Saturday and the third week check in on Friday so I wasn't homeless and moving rooms would be stress free.  Of course this is just a thought since I have yet to go to Orlando for 3 weeks in a row.
> 
> Just the thought of having to check out by 10am would make me crazy.



That is a good thought!  We do that frequently at Wyndham.  

Here is a funny story.  This is pre-multi week vactions, so it was just a regular 8 day vacation.  We were booked to check in at Old Key West on the Saturday, but we were arriving on the Friday.  So I was able to get 2 nights, Fri and Sat, at Bonnet Creek, so we could use the overlap to our advantage.  So when our room was ready at OKW we moved most of our stuff over, but did not check out of Bonnet Creek yet.

Around 8 PM Sat night my husband went back over to Bonnet Creek to make sure the unit was clear and to check out.  He was not back by 10 PM, not back by 11 PM, by this time I am frantic because it was around the time when tourists were being targeted.  I was calling his cell phone.  No answer.  I was calling the room at Bonnet Creek.  No answer.  Midnight I finally called the front desk and had them actually go up to the room.  He had laid down for "just 5 minutes" and the manager had to wake him up.  

I can laugh about it now, but back then I almost committed murder on him.  To give him his due, it was when the children were much younger and kept us hopping.  Between them and the drive down from PA (even though we stopped overnight Thursday), he was just flat out exhausted.

Back then I would also always book the extra day and leave in the evening the night before.  I think that same trip, we left OKW on Fri evening, even though we didn't have to check out until Sat.  But it was much easier leaving the night before because we were terrible with getting out by check out time.


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 3, 2012)

We are doing 3 weeks in June, thought I read once that if your weeks are consecutive then you only had to pay the $95 fee once. Can someone confirm if this is true.


----------



## nursie (Dec 4, 2012)

*It's true*



itradehilton said:


> We are doing 3 weeks in June, thought I read once that if your weeks are consecutive then you only had to pay the $95 fee once. Can someone confirm if this is true.



We just got back in Sept. , stayed 3 consecutive weeks at OKW and paid the fee only once. I did bring it to their attention so that we didn't get charged each week since they issue new room keys and close out our account balance every week if it's an RCI exchange.
How did you manage 3 weeks in June? Early ongoing Searches? Checkin dates match up?
I of course was at the Doctor and didn't check RCI the earlier part of the day like my usual obsessive routine and missed the big dump. 
Thankfully I was able to get 2 consecutive weeks, had to modify a search and release one week but confirmed another right away with modified search. Now it's a waiting game for one more hit for June. I'm hopeful but won't breathe a sigh of relief until it's in my confirmation section on RCI!


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 7, 2012)

I had 3 ongoing searches, put them in when it was a free search period. I only got 1 match with my ongoing searches the other 2 I got from jumping in quick and got some of the bulk deposit. The lady at the HGVC phone line said  reservations were on the points side of RCI. So I sill have 2 ongoing searches which I will keep active in case a preferred resort gets a hit.


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 8, 2012)

nursie or chiskrie

We have not been in two years so I need to brush up on my reservation facts. Did you get a separate conformation from RCI with the Disney 1-800 number to call. I remember having to call Disney to get my actual Disney reservation #. The 180 day dinning reservation window is going to open soon and I want to be able to to that online again so getting that Disney reservation code is important.

If you don't want to post the 1-800 number could you please PM me the phone number.

Thanks


----------



## chriskre (Dec 8, 2012)

In all honesty I don't do ADR's.  
I like to be surprised at my luck and I've gotten pretty lucky with ressies including Cali Grill on my birthday at Wishes time.  

I'm not much of a planner.  I prefer to go with the opportunities that come along.  It's more relaxing for me that way and with this new system where they charge you if you don't show or cancel, I think there is more good availability than in the past for some nice ressies.


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 8, 2012)

I guess I am too "A" type and like to get reservations to go along with the park days. Also since DH and 1 DS have special diet needs, Gluten Free, it makes both more at ease to know they ahead of time what they will be able to eat. This is one of the reasons DS wanted to go back to Disney World, knowing that the food prepared is safe to eat and won't make him sick.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 8, 2012)

itradehilton said:


> I guess I am too "A" type and like to get reservations to go along with the park days. Also since DH and 1 DS have special diet needs, Gluten Free, it makes both more at ease to know they ahead of time what they will be able to eat. This is one of the reasons DS wanted to go back to Disney World, knowing that the food prepared is safe to eat and won't make him sick.



You can ask any server in a sit down restaurant to let the chef know you have dietary restrictions.  We have had the chef come to the table on several occasions to discuss alternate ingredients when my friends who is allergic to wheat wants to know what to order.  We didn't need ADR's to do that.
Disney is very accommodating with special diets.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 8, 2012)

itradehilton said:


> We are doing 3 weeks in June, thought I read once that if your weeks are consecutive then you only had to pay the $95 fee once. Can someone confirm if this is true.





nursie said:


> It's True! We just got back in Sept. , stayed 3 consecutive weeks at OKW and paid the fee only once.


Wow! I've learned something new. We had over a dozen DVC exchanges a couple years ago (including a 3 week trip and a 4 week trip) and we got charged for every week. I wish I would have known to ask.  It was well worth it either way, though.


----------



## Catira (Dec 8, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Wow! I've learned something new. We had over a dozen DVC exchanges a couple years ago (including a 3 week trip and a 4 week trip) and we got charged for every week. I wish I would have known to ask.  It was well worth it either way, though.



I did not know about that either.. so do you let the front desk at your first resort know you have another week at DVC when you checkin?


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 8, 2012)

Chriske,

Thanks again for the phone #, just finished talking to CM Felix, he was so helpful and instantly made me feel the Disney Magic, kindness.

It is nice to know that even without reservations it was easy to talk to the chef about special dietary needs.  I think the California Grill will still be getting its refurbishment in June? DS really enjoyed eating there last time.


----------



## nursie (Dec 8, 2012)

itradehilton said:


> nursie or chiskrie
> 
> We have not been in two years so I need to brush up on my reservation facts. Did you get a separate conformation from RCI with the Disney 1-800 number to call. I remember having to call Disney to get my actual Disney reservation #. The 180 day dinning reservation window is going to open soon and I want to be able to to that online again so getting that Disney reservation code is important.
> 
> ...



Looks like you got the number. I just confirmed 3 consecutive weeks at DVC through RCI , decided to search for a 4th week, call me crazy :whoopie:....the first week is coming to the 180 day mark so should be able to get those dining reservations (ADRs) started in a few days.


----------



## ctrayer (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the info on consecutive DVC stays.  I have never tried back to back weeks but will certainly give it a try next year.  I booked Thanksgiving week at SSR this year and I always find that checking inventory in the morning, noon and evening is the way to go as I always find opening before my Ongoing Searches pick up the DVC resorts this way.

Quick question on the Disney Reservation #...do you have to call Disney to get that or can RCI provide your Disney reservation #?  Was just curious as I like to add Dining and Dinner reservations beforehand and have never done that before.  Thank You.


----------



## bnoble (May 9, 2013)

You have to call DVC Member Services.  Follow the phone prompts to the RCI/Exchange guest, and when they answer, explain you are an "inbound guest".  They will ask you for some details before giving you the reservation #.


----------



## Catira (May 9, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Wow! I've learned something new. We had over a dozen DVC exchanges a couple years ago (including a 3 week trip and a 4 week trip) and we got charged for every week. I wish I would have known to ask.  It was well worth it either way, though.



Nursie.. the 3 consecutive weeks you stayed at I presume was at OKW only? I just called DVC member services to ask about the $95 fee. I have 2 consecutive weeks coming up this June, one at BWV and the other at AKV. Unfortunately I was told I had to pay the $95 for each week because I was staying at different resorts.


----------



## nursie (May 9, 2013)

Catira said:


> Nursie.. the 3 consecutive weeks you stayed at I presume was at OKW only? I just called DVC member services to ask about the $95 fee. I have 2 consecutive weeks coming up this June, one at BWV and the other at AKV. Unfortunately I was told I had to pay the $95 for each week because I was staying at different resorts.



Yes, we stayed all 3 weeks at OKW & only paid the fee once. 
Sounds like I better prepare myself for paying it 4 times since starting in June we are staying 4 weeks & each week are at a different location. Twice at OKW but not 2 weeks in a row. Bummer. I guess I'll ask concierge when I get there about that policy. Seems like their reason to charge the fee is not real clear i.e. Magical Express, dining help, transportation, etc.  
Some people drive from the airport, don't use the dining plan or use anyone to make dining arrangements, don't use the Disney buses transport to the parks yet still are charged the fee. I'm just happy to have been able to get that many weeks back to back so we could take this extended vacation so we'll see what happens but I definitely will question it, never hurts to ask.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 10, 2013)

I have a feeling that the main reason they charge it is for Magical Express.

And for what it's worth, you can actually do a separate ME schedule (either from the airport, to the airport, or both -- but not backwards, i.e. to the airport and back) for each week you have booked.  On one trip, we were there four weeks in separate DVC properties, and my wife and I each had to fly back (at different times) for a business trip during the trip.  It actually worked out that each of our flights spanned two reservations, so we were able to use ME to get to the airport and back.


----------



## itradehilton (May 11, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I have a feeling that the main reason they charge it is for Magical Express.
> 
> And for what it's worth, you can actually do a separate ME schedule (either from the airport, to the airport, or both -- but not backwards, i.e. to the airport and back) for each week you have booked.  On one trip, we were there four weeks in separate DVC properties, and my wife and I each had to fly back (at different times) for a business trip during the trip.  It actually worked out that each of our flights spanned two reservations, so we were able to use ME to get to the airport and back.



Did you pay the $95 fee at each resort?


----------



## MichaelColey (May 11, 2013)

Yes, that was before I knew that it could possibly be waived for multi-week trips.


----------



## JPrisco (May 11, 2013)

We have some food allergies that cannot always be accommodated spur of the moment, so we always plan ahead and notify the special diet department (special.diets@disneyworld.com) of our reservations.  They always make sure the chefs are notified of our requirements prior to our arrival so they can prepare.  Sometimes they have to get ingredients that they don't usually use, or have on hand.  

We have always been taken care of extremely well.  Kudos to Disney on their food allergy program.  

By the way, Flying Fish was awesome - they made a special dish and it came out so beautiful they joked about adding it to the menu.
And the chef at Biergarten went to adjacent countries to get items - above and beyond.
Joanne


----------

